# Professional Reference Headphones



## CACKLAND (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi All,

Currently I'm having to relocate from my studio monitoring system, and am having to compose for the next 6 months using a set of headphones as I'm currently moving overseas. 

Wondering if anyone has a recommendation for studio headphones? Looking for absolute clarity and something that transitions well from monitors to headphones. 

Price, is not an issue. Open back or closed. All recommendations welcome

Thanks in advance,
Corey


----------



## tack (Dec 22, 2016)

CACKLAND said:


> Wondering if anyone has a recommendation for studio headphones? Looking for absolute clarity and something that transitions well from monitors to headphones.


https://en-us.sennheiser.com/high-quality-headphones-around-ear-audio-surround-hd-650 (Sennheiser HD650) (and currently on sale at https://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-HD-650-Professional-Headphone/dp/B00018MSNI/ (Amazon)). Comfortable, accurate. High impedance though so you'll want to be sure whatever you're plugging them into has a good mic preamp.

I also own the Focal Spirit Pro, Shure SRH840, and the Sennheiser HD555. The HD650 are my favorite by a good margin. The Focals are extremely neutral but they crush my skull worse than Joe Pesci.


----------



## Kaan Guner (Dec 22, 2016)

Just get the latest Sennheisers if price is not an issue. Generally open for mixing and closed for tracking and isolation. Open ones will bleed out the sound, so you kinda want to be alone using them.


----------



## clisma (Dec 22, 2016)

I second the Senn's HD650, good overall cans. Whatever you get though, if you're doing critical mixing, I'd suggest getting the Sonarworks plugin as well, as I find it makes the job easier.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 22, 2016)

I'd suggest the HD600, HD650 or DT880. The consensus seems to be that none are "better" than the other. Just personal preference. I went with the DT880 and have never heard the HDs. I believe they recently had a price drop.

I highly recommend getting Reference 3 and having your headphones custom calibrated (not just using the averaged file for that model). I got mine directly from them. They often have really good deals (probably something coming up for Christmas/Boxing Day?). My custom calibrated DT880 ended up being cheaper than from Sweetwater and had free international shipping.


----------



## vrocko (Dec 22, 2016)

CACKLAND said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use the Audeze LCDX, i tried quite a few out while trying to directly compare them to the speakers in the room which were ATC's. Everybody who tested that was there, unanimously chose the LCDX even over the more expensive LCD3, the stereo field is amazing and the bass response was the most accurate that we heard. I would still recommend testing different ones yourself.


----------



## brett (Dec 22, 2016)

Yes, this is pretty personal stuff. As I mentioned in an earlier thread, research indicated a pair of Beyer DT880s would be great but after extensive in store testing I reluctantly realised we weren't to get along. 

Research is a good way to get a short list of a few candidates, but then listening to a mix of commercial releases and your own mixes is the only way forward. Resist the urge to make an intellectual decision before listing where research gives way to emotional response and subjectivity

Me? I'm rather partial to the AKG K702s


----------



## CACKLAND (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks guys, some great information to read up on. Appreciate it


----------



## davidgary73 (Dec 22, 2016)

Am using Sennheiser HD600 pre-calibrated by Sonarworks @ http://store.sonarworks.com/collections/headphone-calibration/products/sennheiser-hd-600-sonarworks-individual-calibration-sonarworks-reference-3-headphone-plug-in

One of my best purchase for this year


----------



## steveo42 (Dec 22, 2016)

As others have said the Sennheiser HD650 or HD600 are nice. I have the AKG Q701 (same as the K701), Audio Technica ATH-M50x and of course several pairs of Sony 7506 / V6. I have the Sonarworks headphone and room correction software (for my monitors) which makes a huge difference. I suggest a decent headphone amp if you are looking at Sennheiser or AKG. The Schiit (yes that is their name!) Magni2 or Magni2 Uber are excellent for the money and will easily drive all of these phones. http://schiit.com/products/magni-2


----------



## Allegro (Dec 22, 2016)

Assuming you compose orchestral music, two things I'd keep in mind before getting one:

- Make sure they're supported by Sonarworks (calibration profile available)

- Make sure they're open back or semi open.

- Depending on your current audio interface, I'd get a decent and cheap headphone amp like fiio e10k. Big difference in distortion, transient response and bass quality vs cheaper usb audio interfaces.

- Check out DT880 pros, HD 650, HD 800

- I recently tried DT 1990s. Excellent phones I can highly recommend but calibration profile not availble yet.

- I can't count

Good luck!
Edit: ^ Didn't see that post before but the dude above beat me to it haha!


----------



## afterlight82 (Dec 22, 2016)

Audeze LCD-2 or LCD-3 with Sonarworks plugin (have to get custom curve from them for LCD-3). Unbelievably stunning.


----------



## afterlight82 (Dec 22, 2016)

Or the LCD-X, for that matter.


----------



## rvb (Dec 23, 2016)

If you don't want to spend a lot, I definitely recommend you check out the beyerdynamic dt 990 pro open back! I really love them


----------



## SBK (Dec 23, 2016)

Yeah Sonarworks headphone calibrator does a good job!!!


----------



## tav.one (Dec 23, 2016)

Don't pay more for HD650s, you can get them in $199


----------



## tokatila (Dec 23, 2016)

tack said:


> https://en-us.sennheiser.com/high-quality-headphones-around-ear-audio-surround-hd-650 (Sennheiser HD650) (and currently on sale at https://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-HD-650-Professional-Headphone/dp/B00018MSNI/ (Amazon)). Comfortable, accurate. High impedance though so you'll want to be sure whatever you're plugging them into has a good mic preamp.
> 
> I also own the Focal Spirit Pro, Shure SRH840, and the Sennheiser HD555. The HD650 are my favorite by a good margin. The Focals are extremely neutral but they crush my skull worse than Joe Pesci.



That's so true about Focal Spirit Pros. Excellent headphones toherwise.







I have Spirit Pros, Sennheiser HD600&HD650&HD700 and Shure's 1540s. And AKG701s too, but I use them with my digital piano.

For mixing duties I prefer HD600, it's just a little bit brighter (not overtly) than HD650, but the difference is quite small (I A/B them quite extensively and bought both). I mainly listen to music with HD650, excellent headphones too.

Tried also HD800, very nice headphones but you don't get enough value to your money.


----------



## iobaaboi (Jan 7, 2017)

I used to have HD650s but found them to be better for listening to particular types of music than mixing and especially writing. 

For writing/tracking, I now use DT770s and love the experience. For mixing and listening reference, I use DT880s and again love my experience. 

The HD650s are dark and have a good amount of low end. With the 880s bass, while less plentiful, is more clear and focused. 

I also like the price point of the Beyers, they are nice and well built but I don't have to worry about babying them or taking them with me somewhere outside of my studio. 

I should also mention that I had the higher end DT1770 pro for a while. Though they were a definite sonic upgrade over the regular 770s, the straight cable they came with was very microphonic and any contact it made with something was heard in the left earphone. I looked into getting an aftermarket cable but that gets into audiophile world and thusly very expensive with dimishing returns. 

I would say to find a way to decide if you prefer the Beyer or Senn signature more and the go from there.


----------



## garyhiebner (Jan 7, 2017)

itstav said:


> Don't pay more for HD650s, you can get them in $199




Wow an HD650 alternative for $200. Awesome!


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 8, 2017)

I am pretty happy with the Audio-Technica ATHM50X set I have.


----------



## muk (Jan 9, 2017)

If price is not an issue, give the Stax SR-009 a listen. http://www.superbestaudiofriends.org is a good page for headphone measurements. http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/innerfidelitys-wall-fame-full-size-open is good for reviews. In any case look for open headphones, they are generally more balanced than closed ones.


----------



## jcrosby (Jan 9, 2017)

tack said:


> I also own the Focal Spirit Pro ... The Focals are extremely neutral but they crush my skull worse than Joe Pesci.



And they're famous for the headband snapping. Mine did after 5 months... Shame, they sound great but have a serious manufacturing defect...


----------



## tokatila (Jan 9, 2017)

jcrosby said:


> And they're famous for the headband snapping. Mine did after 5 months... Shame, they sound great but have a serious manufacturing defect...



Better the band than your head.  (It's within the realms of possibility)


----------

